
Kentucky using 'shocking' boats to show just how bad its Asian carp problem is - Tomte
https://edition.cnn.com/2019/07/31/us/asian-carp-kentucky-scn-trnd/index.html
======
bradknowles
How do you make sure you affect only the carp and not all fish species?

~~~
esyir
>Stunning fish with electricity is a common practice when it comes to counting
the population or tagging them, the department explained. The stunning does
not kill the fish, only temporarily shocks them so they can be counted or
caught.

You don't. However, you can count them afterwards.

